
Biden campaign floats idea for virtual DNC convention in Fortnite - jdoliner
https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultassi/2020/05/11/fortnites-travis-scott-concert-cited-as-possible-path-for-virtual-joe-biden-campaign/#1604e8873aee
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Is this peak "How do you do, fellow kids?"

